# Camping on East Coast



## oli271 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm travelling to australia in early September '09. We're renting a camper van from Brisbane and driving upto Cairns over 15 days. We plan to sleep in the van, without using campsites, i.e. roadside camping, or on beaches etc. From what I've read, this seems acceptable, but if anyone had any advice, that would be very much appreciated. 

My main question, however, is related to the islands that we plan to visit, i.e. Fraser, Whitsundays and Magnetic Islands. I know Fraser island is a sand island, and you need a 4WD to go there, so we couldn't take the van, but would it be possible to get the feerry over, and just camp on the beach somewhere, leaving the van on the mainland in Hervey Bay? How about with the Whitsundays? 

I believe on Magnetic Island, you can drive on with a camper, so would we be able to park up somewhere on the island and sleep there? 

Thanks for any information!


----------



## heresken (Jun 2, 2009)

Camping on the side of the road is acceptable in queensland in designated sleeping areas on the bruce highway. Due to the vast open land in Australia the towns are far spread on that trip so there are designated stop and sleep areas every 2 hour roughly. You'll understand what i'm saying when you get here. As for fraser island you have to have a 4wd vehicle but the best thing to do is to book a weekend trip with a company such as beaches who provide you with a camp area, vehicle, map and itinerary so you can see as much of the islands beauty as possible. Plus this experience is made by the people you meet as the camp ground has around 80 people staying there partying at night (if that is your scene). You can drive the camper van on magnetic it has roads.


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

*rep: camping on the east coast*

i thought that is a great idea. but hey, which campervan company are you renting from?


----------

